# time lapse tutorial



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

an excellently written time lapse tutorial - written for DSLR users but with many point & shoots offering increased manual controls this will work with a little adaption 

Time Lapse*Tutorial – Human Planet | Photos by Timothy Allen

make sure to view the Life video from the link given - incredible attention to detail!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't looked at the Tutorial yet but this subject is of great interest to me. I have a home brew intervalometer that I used nut recently bought a commercial intervalometer, modified the withing internally of a Canon A620 to take the intervalometer... I am looking forward to seeing the tutorial later - I have to dive out to a neighbour who is waiting for me to set up his new laptop!

Thanks for the link


----------

